# File öffnen



## Tonipasta (12. Aug 2009)

Hallo Forum,

ich habe aus einer XML Datei eine HTML Datei erstellt. Wie bekomme ich diese denn nun geöffnet? Ich möchte aus JAVA Application das eben erstellte File gerne öffnen, weiß aber nicht wie;(


----------



## madboy (12. Aug 2009)

```
File f = new File("/pfad/zu/deiner/html.html");
```
?
Was genau meinst du mit "öffnen"?


----------



## Tonipasta (13. Aug 2009)

Mit öffnen meine ich, das was Windows macht, wenn ich doppelt auf eine Datei klicke.


----------



## Sergeant_Pepper (13. Aug 2009)

Tonipasta hat gesagt.:


> Mit öffnen meine ich, das was Windows macht, wenn ich doppelt auf eine Datei klicke.


Den Doppelklick führst du im Datei-Explorer oder in einem anderen Dateimanager (nicht von MS) aus.
Wo ist die Verbindung zu Java?
Möchtest du, dass dein Java-Programm mit der doppelt angeklickten Datei gestartet wird?


----------



## Wildcard (13. Aug 2009)

DU suchst wohl Desktop#browse, oder Desktop#open


----------



## Tonipasta (14. Aug 2009)

Das Applet erzeugt eine Datei mit der Endung .txt und diese will ich dann gleich starten. Bisher gebe ich nur eine Meldung aus, dass die Datei erstellt worden ist. Nun fände ich es schick, wenn man auch gleich die erstellt Datei öffnen könnte, um sich die Ausgabe anschauen zu können. Ohne das man erst in das Verzeichnis gehen muss wo die .txt-Datei erstellt worden ist um sie dann per Hand öffnen zu müssen.


----------



## Sergeant_Pepper (18. Aug 2009)

Tonipasta hat gesagt.:


> Das Applet erzeugt eine Datei mit der Endung .txt und diese will ich dann gleich starten.



Soll dein Applet von den Anwendern über das Internet geladen werden?
Wenn ja, hast du bei dieser Anforderung ein Sicherheitsproblem. Die Java-Sandbox verhindert im Normalfall, dass ein potenziell "böses" Applet aus der rauhen weiten Welt des Internet ;-) einfach so Dateien auf die lokale Platte schreibt. Denn das Applet könnte ja auch ein Schadprogramm sein ...


----------

